

Nokia surges on Microsoft's home turf - jusben1369
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57609756-94/breakthrough-nokia-surges-on-microsofts-home-turf/

======
generj
I wonder if with the Nokia purchase MS will transfer Surface hardware design
over to Nokia.

I think it would make more sense than to trust MS's current software/hardware
integration team, whose efforts on the Surface 2 have resulted in horrific
battery life.

~~~
binarycrusader
The battery life appears to be more of a software issue than a hardware one.
If you compare a MacBook running OS X to a PC Ultrabook running Windows 8.1
with equivalent hardware, the MacBook will win the battery life contest.

So I wouldn't necessarily attribute battery life to hardware issues.

